# Control on-off con histeresis



## alexm0428 (Feb 7, 2008)

Buenas.

Lo que pasa es que tengo que hacer un control on-off con histeresis de la temperatura de una olla con agua. La idea es que la temperatura se mantenga entre 28 y 35 grados centigrados aproximados. La fuente de calor son 2 resistencias de metal, que se conectan directamente a la corriente electrica. Es este suministro el que se debe controlar.

Mi idea es algo asi como esto:

1. Sensar la temperatura del agua. Aca nose que sensor es viable, dado que debe permanecer constantemente sumergido, y las termocuplas son algo costosas.

2. Comparar con los limites de T y de acuerdo a esto si esta por encima del limite maximo, desconectar la alimentacion de las resistencias y si esta por debajo del minimo conectar la alimentacion a las resistencias

Para esto, lo que he leido es que deberia implemetar un circuito como este:


> "un comparador, que realiza la comparación del voltaje de referencia que esta conectado al pin  inversor con el voltaje del sensor de temperatura que esta conectado al pin no inversor, y cuando la comparación de estos dos voltajes es igual, el comparador proporciona un 1 lógico en su salida. Este 1 lógico me activa un transistor en  configuración de switch y  me activa el relay de tal manera que me suspende por un momento la alimentación AC; hasta que la temperatura del descienda, los voltajes de entrada serán diferentes y el comparador proporcionará un 0 lógico, que desactivará el transistor y este a su vez me desactivará el relay, proporcionándo así nuevamente el voltaje AC que se necesita para seguir calentando."


Pero en esta logica no encuentro la histeresis, ademas que no se las referencias de los componentes y menos aun las resistencias y diodos (si son necesarios), que se deben agregar.

Tambien mire el termostato en pablin, pero creo que es demasiado para lo que yo necesito: Mis limites van a ser invariantes, no es necesaria la visualizacion, y el mayor problema es el sensor que no creo que se pueda dejar sumergido en el agua.

Cualquier recomendacion sobre que sensor usar, y sobre el circuito a implementar, sera muy apreciada.

Gracias por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 7, 2008)

Buenas... Yo te diría si no es necesario que el termostato este sumergido que utilices un circuito basado en un NE555 con un termoresistor y listo, t3 paso unos diagramas.
O sino hacela simple y coloca un bimetal de plancha viste?


----------



## alexm0428 (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por responder.

De lo que me dices, no entiendo si el termoresistor puede estar sumergido o no en el agua (el circuito puede estar afuera). Ademas aunque veo que los limites para la histeresis se setean con el valor de la resistencia, no entiendo como poner los 2 limites y que el circuito opere en medio de esas dos restricciones.
Por el resto lo unico que no entiendo bien es la coexion de la corriente electrica a las resistencias que me calientan el agua.

Gracias por responder y por la ayuda


----------



## alexm0428 (Feb 12, 2008)

Alguien sabe como puedo adaptar una termocupla o algun sensor de temperatura sumergible en agua, al circuito de pablin sobre el termostato?

Gracias


----------



## BrontoT (Abr 22, 2008)

Lo que puedes hacer es sellar una sonda con un sensor de temperatura por ejemplo el LM35 por medio de termofit (aislante termosensible que se encoje al recibir calor) y por medio de un comparador de ventana o un comparador sencillo controlar el on off de la carga.


----------



## rojewski (May 21, 2008)

Aqui dejo untermostato que me diseñe para una incubadora de huevos de gallina que puede tener aplicaciones en otras instancias. 
Es sencilla y economica, de por si lo mas costoso es el sensor (lm35) y con un voltimetro se puede ver la temperatura y graduarse con potenciometro.


----------



## jupiter2074 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola Rojewsky, me pareció muy práctico tu circuito. Estuve viendo que ahi mencionas la inestabilidad de la salida cuando llega al valor de corte (prende y apaga -rebote-). 

Fijate en la imagen adjunta, tomada de esta pagina: http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/741/741.html

ahi hay algo que llaman "peak detector" y sirve para amortiguar las variaciones cercanas al corte, simplemente usando un capacitor de 1 micro a la salida del operacional.
Todavía no lo probé, pero espero aportar alguna idea mas con esto.


----------



## enano.gm (Jun 23, 2008)

hola. para lo que querés hacer hacen falta solo dos circuitos muy simples con operacionales. hacés un sensor de temeperatura con  operacionales, lo calibrás en 0º con hielo y agua y en 100º con agua en ebullición (hirviendo). despues te haces un control on-off con histéres de la que vos quieras y listo. para el sensor no necesitas ningún calculo, es solo logica. y para el control on-off solo unas seis o siete ecuaciones realmente simples. funciona muy bien. yo hice eso. mantuve la temperatura de una caja de zapatos en 50º y 60º (histéresis de 1 volt). funciona muy bien! si querés los circuitos avisame que te los paso con las ecuaciones correspondientes. hacé una respuesta en este mismo tema y cuando lo vea te los paso. hasta entonces!


----------



## jupiter2074 (Jun 24, 2008)

dale!....manda todo lo que tengas ! publicalo aca. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## enano.gm (Jun 28, 2008)

acá estan los circuitos prometidos. perdon por la tardanza. estaba ocupado con el asunto de la escuela y eso. es mi último año, ademas este sábado empecé un curso  de PLC. ta muy bueno. en fin, el circuito de arriba es el sensor de temperatura, y el de abajo el de control on off. te explico, en el sensor de temperatura los valores de resistencia que aparecen en el diagrama no son los correctos, estos sí son:

R1: 1K
R2: 47 K
R3: 1K
R4: 100K
R5: 1K (puede ser de 10K, cualquier duda desp te aseguro)
R6: 10K
los dos presets multivueltas son de 10K. te aconsejo que sean multivuelta y no un preset o potenciómetro común, ya que para poder calibrarlo necesitas mucha presición.

en el circuito de control on off, los valores de resistencia son:

R1: 200K
R2: 10K
R. variable: 22K (pote o preset común, no hace falta un miltivuelta)
si no conseguis R1 de 200K, podes usar de 220K sin ningún problema. 

en este circuito lo que tenes que hacer es calcular una tensión de referencia que te voy a pasar la proxima vez (porque ahora no me da el tiempo, jeje), ademas de otras tensiones y coeficientes, y esa tensión de referencia se la metes en la pata inversora del primer amp op. para saber com hacer: con un tester o voltímetro medías la tensión de la pata del medio del pote con respecto a tierra o masa. varias el pote o preset hasta que tengas la tensión de referencia que vos calculaste y listo, tiene que andar perfectamente. 

ahh, casi me olvidaba, la salida del sensor de temperatura se la metes en la entrada del control on off. el sensor te da cero en ceroº y 10 en cienº. (obvio que desp  de haberlo calibrado). 

lo del control on off si querés te hago yo los cálculos y desp te paso los valores y las ecuaciones ya resueltas. es mas, te puedo pasar hasta los diseños de las placas para que ya empieces a hacerlas. 
cualquier cosa avisame.

hasta entonces, espero que te ande todo bien. a mi me anduve perfecto. tenia que mantener la temperatura en la caja de zapatos, y el control tenia que prenderse a los 5 volt y apagarse a los 6 volt. en la practica me prendia a los 4.97 volt y apagaba a los 5.97 volt. histeresis perfecta. bueno, me voy

saludos cordiales.
espero tu notificacion...


----------



## enano.gm (Jun 28, 2008)

ahh, me olvide de decirte. te conviene usar los amplificador operacionales TL081, como aparecen en los diagramas. o podes usar los TL082, que son dos amplificador operacionales TL081 juntos en un mismo integrado. es preferible usar esos, y no los LM741 u otros. ya que los TL tiene muchas ventajas, como el slew rate, tensión de error menor y varios parametros mas.

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 28, 2008)

mira el ca3098, parece que lo hicieron para vos.

un lindo y simple Ci que soluciona muchas cosas............y sin embargo en la data aparece como "obsoleto"......aunque se consigue aqui......

2 conclusiones:

1--- lo obsoleto afuera se vende aqui.
2 --- ni  las pobres cucarachas de silicio se salvan de "la competitividad".


----------



## solsitag (Jun 30, 2008)

hola soy nueva en esto de los circuitos y tengo q entregar un circuito muy similar, debo controlar la tempartura de un watercoling, la temperatura del agua va entre los  10º C y los 20º, pero no entiendo como calibrarlos.. con respecto al voltaje....
estoy tratando de utilizar el 555 pero creo q tengo problemas en la calibracion de la temperatura, 
les pido ayuda urgente
muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 30, 2008)

La unica manera de calibrar tu circuito es poner tu sensor a 10°C y mover el potenciometro hasta que se active (o desactive) tu sistema, despues incrementas la temperatura hasta 20° y realizas la misma operacion para el otro punto

Yo caliento o enfrio un balde de agua y alli sumerjo el sensor debidamente aislado, la temperatura la controlo con un termometro estandar

Saludos...


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 30, 2008)

Una forma "simple" es llevar la temperatura al sensor, con un tubo fino de cobre desde dentro de la olla hacia fuera en donde colocas el sensor, solo tienes que compensar la perdida que se produce en este elemento, y tienes resuelto lo de estar sumergido, ten en cuenta que el cobre ademas de conducir muy bien la electricidad también es muy buen conductor del calor


----------



## enano.gm (Jun 30, 2008)

yo te recomiendo usar los circuitos que dejé a disposicion de todos.
es muy simple, lo calibras en cero grados y luego en cien grados. terminada la calibracion obtenes un sensor casi lineal de 0 a 100 grados con una salida de 0 a 10 volts


----------



## solsitag (Jul 1, 2008)

hola muchas gracias por todas las respuestas, pero aun tengo una pregunta, lo siento si me la han contestado y no he entendido, pero de verdad no conosco mucho del tema,
hay alguna forma de que el control del ventilador segun la temperatura sea automatica? sin la necesidad de un potenciometro o algo asi?
de verdad le agradeceria q me ayudaran como si fuera una niña de 5 años 
muuuuuuchas gracias!


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 1, 2008)

solsitag dijo:
			
		

> hola muchas gracias por todas las respuestas, pero aun tengo una pregunta, lo siento si me la han contestado y no he entendido, pero de verdad no conosco mucho del tema,
> hay alguna forma de que el control del ventilador segun la temperatura sea automatica? sin la necesidad de un potenciometro o algo asi?
> de verdad le agradeceria q me ayudaran como si fuera una niña de 5 años
> muuuuuuchas gracias!




Claro que SI, de eso se trata una vez que tu ajustas un preset interno todo se desarrolla automático, la acción que tu estimes se cumple ...sube o baja en función de la temperatura.


----------



## rojewski (Ago 5, 2008)

Gracias por el aporte jupiter2074.
Pues les digo que con ese termostato ya voy por la 3ra generacion de pollitos incubados, funciona de maravilla incluso con el problemita de la histeresis mantiene la temperatura entre 37 y 37.7 grados Centigrados, sin necesitad de ajustar mas que al comienzo de la incubacion y el dia 18 que se le disminuye 1 grado. 
Jeje, ahora me lo llevo como proyecto que me pidieron en la uni!


----------



## Nepper (Oct 2, 2009)

che, djRaco, ¿que corriente consumiría tu circuito del 555? porque le quiero poner una fuente sin transformador con zener... y me habían recomendado no mas de 500mA (creo).
Si no sabes, no pasa nada... averiguaré por ahí... o hago el circuito directamente y que sea lo que ohm quiera...ops:


----------



## felipealmanza1 (Oct 3, 2009)

bueno lo del control de la temperatura coincido con el alambre de cobre y un sensor no tiene que ser lineal, solo mides el voltaje que te da cuando lleges a la temperatura deseada, y claro un schimtt triger(disparador de smith) no inversor es lo que necesitas con el puedes variar la ventana de histeresis y tus voltajes de disparo ( te lo digo porque hace poco hice lo que tu dijiste y me salio perfecto


----------



## lusho (May 9, 2012)

Bueno yo les dejos un codigo que   funciona, un control on off en micro C, espero les sirva


----------

